# 21 sf



## mr.goodkat (Feb 19, 2010)

why are the sf models so hard to find? i want to buy one really bad because the standard 21 grip is too fat for me. i have found them online but im not a fan of ffl transfers. i like to hold before i buy. anybody know why theyre almost never seen? or may it be like that just in my area?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I would wager that not as many are made as the other models as they are not very popular for carry & competition so a lot of places may not stock them. I've seen them around in local stores, so maybe it's just your area.


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I wanted a 21SF also, because the standard model 21 was just too large for my hands. I was disappointed when I finially got to hold a 21SF. It was still too large. Putting them side by side, I could tell a difference, but it wasn't enough for me. I'll probably need to go with a single stack .45ACP to fit my hands. 1911s feel good to me.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

MitchellB you might try handling some of the other polymer double stack 45's just for drill to see if they fit you better. The M&P, XD, XDm, FN, PX4, Sig 250, HK45, USP are all possibilities that have smaller or more ergonomic grips.


----------

